# 20 Cheapest, High Protein Foods



## NutritionCoach (May 8, 2016)

Here's a list of foods with the highest amount of protein per ?1  (based on foods available online and in supermarkets in the UK). Ideal  for hitting your protein macros on a budget. Source.




Peanut Butter - 131g protein 
Semi-skimmed Milk - 123g protein 
Soy Protein Isolate - 120g protein 
Peanuts - 115g protein 
Whey Protein - 97g protein 
Poached Eggs - 83g protein 
Pork Sausages - 72g protein 
Baked Beans - 65g protein 
Tuna in Water - 60g protein 
Greek Yoghurt - 56g protein 
Cheddar Cheese - 52g protein 
Red Lentils - 47g protein 
Beef Mince - 46g protein 
Cottage Cheese - 45g protein 
Chicken Breast - 44g protein 
Edam Cheese - 38g protein 
Chickpeas - 38g protein 
Pork Loin Steak - 30g protein 
Turkey Breast - 30g protein 
Quorn Mince - 30g protein


----------



## blazeftp (Jun 10, 2016)

If your on a budget. Lidl and farmfoods are your best friends.


----------



## Linear (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks for this valuable information.


----------

